# Stop. Using. Periods. Period. Seriously. Stop it.



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

*Stop. Using. Periods. Period. Seriously. Stop it. *

by Jeff Guo

Have you ever watched parents try to text with their children? One hilarious type of misunderstanding goes like this:_
Parent: I am waiting for you in the car._​_Child: r u mad?_
​_Parent: I am not mad._​_Parent: I am telling you I am waiting._​_Child: what?????_​
The poor mom or dad doesn’t understand one of the cardinal rules of texting, which is that you _don’t use periods_,_ period._ Not unless you want to come off as cold, angry or passive-aggressive.

A trend piece in the the New York Times on Friday touched on this fascinating development — which, incidentally, has been brewing for at least two decades, ever since kids were logging onto AOL Instant Messenger. The period is no longer how we finish our sentences. In texts and online chats, it has been replaced by the simple line break.

_You just hit send_
_Your words end up on a new line_
_a visual indication_
_that you have started_
_a new sentence,_
_phrase,_
_clause,_
_or unit of meaning_
​ 
Of course, this practice far predates the instant message. Poets have been using line breaks for basically forever. (In the right light, you might even say a text conversation has some of the same exuberant, associative, overlapping qualities of say, an e. e. cummings poem.) But we can credit the text and the IM for making the line break the default method of punctuation in the 21st century.
The period, meanwhile, has become the evil twin of the exclamation point. It’s now an optional mark that adds emphasis — but a nasty, dour sort of emphasis. “It is not necessary to use a period in a text message, so to make something explicit that is already implicit makes a point of it,” Geoffrey Nunberg, a linguist at the University of California at Berkeley, told the_ New York Times_.
A few years ago, Ben Crair at the _New Republic_ wrote a hilarious history of the period in age of instant messaging. “The period was always the humblest of punctuation marks,” he began. “Recently, however, it’s started getting angry.” Crair noticed that in his text conversations, the period had stopped serving any grammatical purpose. Instead, it was mostly being used to express a certain tone or emotion. And that emotion was anger.

.............

συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον πώς αυτό το κείμενο θα αποτελεί κειμήλιο του παρελθόντος σε μείον 5 χρόνια από σήμερα. Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει καμμιά από τις υπερβολές στις οποίες αναφέρεται.

Ο μόνος λόγος που τα μηνύματα επέφεραν την προσωρινή κατάργηση της τελείας ήταν η εξοικονόμηση χώρου, λόγω του ορίου χαρακτήρων ανά μήνυμα. Κατ' επέκταση και κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, ο αρθρογράφος παρεξηγεί σε βαθμό κακουργήματος τον λόγο που τα SMS δεν κλείνουν -ή μάλλον δεν έκλειναν- με τελεία. Δεν είναι γιατί οι νέοι πλέον θεωρούν την τελεία περιττή ή ένδειξη θυμού ή ό,τι άλλο, είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος λόγος που στην τηλεγραφία χρησιμοποιούνταν το ΣΤΟΠ. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κόσμος που επίσης θεωρεί ότι η μη χρήση τελείας είναι ένα είδος sms-etiquette, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία.

Ούτε αυτό με την ποίηση ισχύει. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από πού έχει αποκομίσει την εντύπωση ότι στην ποίηση χρησιμοποιείται η αλλαγή γραμμής αντί τελείας. Πραγματικά το βρίσκω μυστήριο. Το πότε αλλάζει η γραμμή στην ποίηση είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετο. Ο ίδιος ποιητής μπορεί να διαλέγει να σπάσει την ίδια, κύρια πρόταση ανάμεσα σε δυο γραμμές, να χωρίζει κύριες με δευτερεύουσες μεταξύ γραμμών είτε βάζοντας κόμμα, άνω τελεία ή παύλα είτε τίποτα, να βάζει τελείες σε κάθε γραμμή, κόμμα σε κάθε γραμμή ή απολύτως τίποτα. Συνηθέστερα πάντως τα ποιήματα ακολουθούν όλους τους κανόνες στίξης της γλώσσας, απλώς αλλάζοντας γραμμή όπου κρίνει ο ποιητής ότι έχει σημασία (είτε για λόγους ροής είτε για λόγους συμβολισμού είτε για οργανικούς λόγους).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο μόνος λόγος που τα μηνύματα επέφεραν την προσωρινή κατάργηση της τελείας ήταν η εξοικονόμηση χώρου, λόγω του ορίου χαρακτήρων ανά μηνύματος. Κατ' επέκταση και κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, ο αρθρογράφος παρεξηγεί σε βαθμό κακουργήματος τον λόγο που τα SMS δεν κλείνουν -ή μάλλον δεν έκλειναν- με τελεία. Δεν είναι γιατί οι νέοι πλέον θεωρούν την τελεία περιττή ή ένδειξη θυμού ή ό,τι άλλο, είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος λόγος που στην τηλεγραφία χρησιμοποιούνταν το ΣΤΟΠ. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κόσμος που επίσης θεωρεί ότι η μη χρήση τελείας είναι ένα είδος sms-etiquette, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία.



Μα ο αρθρογράφος δεν μιλάει μόνο για γραπτά μηνύματα, μιλάει και για τσατ (ΙΜ), όπου δεν είναι τόσο αυστηρά τα όρια χαρακτήρων — ούτε απαραίτητα τόσο δυσπρόσιτη η τελεία, κάτι που σε κινητά μπορεί να μείωνε τη χρήση της ακόμα και σε σύντομα μηνύματα. Το κοινό στοιχείο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα έλεγα ότι είναι η ταχύτητα, καθώς και η ροή τού λόγου, που θυμίζει περισσότερο την ομιλία παρά το γράψιμο. Κατά συνέπεια οι νέοι (ίσως οι αγγλόφωνοι νέοι περισσότερο, δεν ξέρω) άρχισαν να γράφουν σε μικρές δόσεις, χωρίς την ανάγκη για κόμματα και τελείες, καθώς οι αλλαγές γραμμής με το «έντερ» παίζουν τον ίδιο ρόλο. (Και χρειάζεται να το πατάς κάθε τόσο, ακόμα κι αν ετοιμάζεις μεγάλη ενιαία απάντηση, για να μην περιμένει ο άλλος πολύ.) Με την εγκατάλειψη της βασικής στίξης ως μη απαραίτητης στο νέο αυτό περιβάλλον, η χρήση τελείας απέκτησε μιαν έμφαση που πριν δεν διέθετε. Έτσι, όταν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί τελεία, το κάνει μόνο για να εκφράσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, όπως με το ερωτηματικό και το θαυμαστικό. Τελικά αυτό κατέληξε να είναι η ψυχρότητα.

Για το τελευταίο δεν γνώριζα, καθώς επικοινωνίες αυτού τού τύπου δεν τις συνηθίζω. Θυμάμαι όμως που για μια περίοδο συνομιλούσα γραπτώς μέσω Σκάυπ με Αυστραλό (και όχι κανένα παιδιαρέλι), και κάποια στιγμή με ρώτησε γιατί χρησιμοποιούσα τελείες. Κατά τη γνώμη του, το ΙΜ αντιπροσωπεύει τον προφορικό λόγο και δεν δεσμεύεται από τους αυστηρούς κανόνες τού γραπτού· ο ίδιος έγραφε με σύντομες προτάσεις, σωστά γραμμένες αλλά χωρίς τελείες. Εγώ πάλι ρέπω προς τις μικρές εκθέσεις, αλλά και μονολεκτικά να απαντήσω κάπου, η τελεία μού είναι απαραίτητη. Η έλλειψή της φαντάζει σαν χάσμα απύθμενο που θα καταπιεί ό,τι έχω γράψει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2016)

Στα IM ο λόγος είναι η ταχύτητα. Το ίδιο όμως ισχύει και για τους τόνους, το κεφαλαίο αρχικό και πολλά άλλα πράγματα. Συνηθίζονται οι συντομογραφίες λέξεων, δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι ιδιαίτερα για ορθογραφία, σωστή σύνταξη, κτλ. Από εκεί όμως ως το να βγάζει κανείς πορίσματα για την αλλαγή στο νόημα της τελείας υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση. Δεν προκύπτει. Είναι παρατραβηγμένη υπόθεση και πιθανότατα γενίκευση με βάση το τι γνωρίζει ο αρθρογράφος πως νιώθουν άτομα που ξέρει ο ίδιος. Είτε είναι ο λόγος η ταχύτητα είτε το όριο χαρακτήρων, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στην γενική χρήση της τελείας ούτε στην χρήση της σε σύντομα μηνύματα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα αυτά θα εξαλειφθούν σε χρόνο ντε-τε, γιατί η γραπτή επικοινωνία με IM και SMS οδεύει προς το τέλος της.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

Μμ, ναι, ως τελικό συμπέρασμα για την αλλαγή τής γλώσσας μοιάζει υπερβολικό. Θυμάμαι κι εδώ, που ωρύονταν κάθε τόσο οι παραθυρόβιοι για τη φθορά τής γλώσσας στα χέρια των νέων, ένα φαινόμενο που αργότερα έμαθα έχει ιστορία αιώνων. Τελικά η καταστροφή δεν έρχεται ποτέ: οι νέοι μεγαλώνουν, σοβαρεύουν και συμμορφώνονται λίγο-πολύ με τις παλιές συμβάσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2016)

Ναι, γιατί με την ίδια λογική τα greeklish δίνουν και παίρνουν σε IM. Το ίδιο και το ατονικό κι ένα μάτσο άλλα πράγματα. Μερικές φορές οι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτεροι παρασύρονται από προσωρινές τάσεις και δίνουν μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις στα πράγματα, ίσως από ανησυχία μην μείνουν εκτός εποχής και εκτός πραγματικότητας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2016)

ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ:

— Αν η δουλειά σου έχει κάποια σχέση με τη γλώσσα, φρόντιζε να εφαρμόζεις όλους τους κανόνες της σε ό,τι γράφεις και ό,τι λες.
— Αν η δουλειά σου δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με τη γλώσσα, μπορείς να αδιαφορείς για το τι γράφεις και το τι λες όσο και για το τι φοράς ή το πόσο συχνά πλένεσαι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ:
> 
> — Αν η δουλειά σου έχει κάποια σχέση με τη γλώσσα, φρόντιζε να εφαρμόζεις όλους τους κανόνες της σε ό,τι γράφεις και ό,τι λες.
> — Αν η δουλειά σου δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με τη γλώσσα, μπορείς να αδιαφορείς για το τι γράφεις και το τι λες όσο και για το τι φοράς ή το πόσο συχνά πλένεσαι.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ:
> 
> — Αν η δουλειά σου έχει κάποια σχέση με τη γλώσσα, φρόντιζε να εφαρμόζεις όλους τους κανόνες της σε ό,τι γράφεις και ό,τι λες.
> — Αν η δουλειά σου δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με τη γλώσσα, μπορείς να αδιαφορείς για το τι γράφεις και το τι λες όσο και για το τι φοράς ή το πόσο συχνά πλένεσαι.



Νομίζω ότι την δεύτερη αρχή εφαρμόζουν και οι πολιτικοί. Αδιαφορούν για το τι λένε και εσχάτως και για το τι φοράνε, αν και προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτό. Για το πόσο συχνά πλένονται δεν παίρνω όρκο.


----------

